
Show HN: Mock your API - valehelle
https://www.owllang.com
======
valehelle
Hi everyone. I created this website because I want to solve some of the
problem that I have when mocking an API. 1\. I need a mock that uses the same
function as the real API. 2\. The mock API must have the same path as the
actual API so that integrations and switching between dev and prod is easier.
3\. Delay so I can test loading time.

